# Identificacion de componente



## nando1903 (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de que puede ser este componente. Es una pastilla que va en la parte electronica de un compresor de frigorifico. En este compartimento habia tambien un klixon. He medido la pastilla con el multimetro y marca 2.9 kohm. Pero no estoy seguro si es un resistor. Agradeceria que me dijeran de que se trata y si seria posible cambiarlo por un resistor equivalente de alguna potencia nominal especifica. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 6, 2009)

Podria ser un PTC o un NTC.  Para comprobar, calentalo y medile de nuevo la resistencia.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 6, 2009)

ciertamente tiene pinta de sensor de temperatura pero no le veo la logica de tener juntos un clixon y una ptc,si estubiese seriado con el clixon podria ser una r de ajuste de impedancia,


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 6, 2009)

Mas bien habria que empezar por saber como era el problema.  

Porque para cambiar un componente que no sabes que es, ni que hace, ni si tiene algo que ver con la falla -->  mejor que se compre un billete de loteria. 
Tiene las mismas posibilidades, va a poder cambiar el compresor completo y le va a sobrar plata,


----------



## nando1903 (Abr 7, 2009)

en realidad el unico problema que tengo es que el compresor si le quito tanto el klixon como la pastilla esa, empieza a salir humo por la la rama de succion del aire. si le pongo el klixon, a los 5 segundos salta por calentamiento, por lo que me hace pensar que le llega demasiada corriente. y por ello la pastilla esa deberia ir a modo de resistencia. ¿me aconsejais que pruebe a ponerle un potenciometro y vaya probando regulando la intensidad? a proposito, el motor era de un frigorifico viejo, el cual estaba usando como compresor de aire para inflar ruedas del coche, moto, etc. el problema era que cuando lo paraba, hasta que no pasaban por lo menos 5 minutos no podia volver a enchhufarlo, de ahi que le quitase tanto el klixon como la pastilla esa y ya iba perfecto, pero empezaba a salir humo a los 8 o 9 segundos. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2009)

Pibe, el problema no son las protecciones sino *el motor*.  
Esta con espiras en corto o girando pesado por oxido/mugre/etc.    Al marchar se recalienta y las protecciones actuan como corresponde.


----------



## nando1903 (Abr 8, 2009)

buenas de nuevo, al final la pastilla dichosa era un ptc, cuya funcion era conducir en frio y no conducir en caliente. por ahora lo he solucionado poniendo un interruptor entre ambos terminales de fase, el cual lo pongo on para arrancar el motor y lo pongo off para mantenerlo funcionando. ahora tengo otra pregunta... me gustaria que la funcion del interruptor para que arranque el compresor fuera automatica, sin necesidad de tener que darle a un segundo interruptor como estoy haciendo ahora. para hacer esto,¿que tendria que ponerle?¿un relé tal vez? ¿que tipo de relé? gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2009)

Nando1903 si es un moto-compresor de frio doméstico (bocha de heladera), llevan un relé de arranque amperométrico que le da solo un toquecito a la bobina de arranque en dicho momento y luego desconecta , que puede ser bobinado o PTC y un térmico bimetálico de protección.

Mi consejo es que te fijes el modelo y marca impreso en su chapita y compres el repuesto original de dicho compresorcito en cualquier casa de refrigeración.

TÉRMICO







RELÉ DE ARRANQUE AMPEROMËTRICO BOBINADO






 ********************************************************** 

TU RELÉ











Visitá la página de Tecumseh : Produtos - Eletro Eletrònicos - 

http://www.tecumseh.com.br/

Suerte !


----------



## nando1903 (Abr 9, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Nando1903 si es un moto-compresor de frio doméstico (bocha de heladera), llevan un relé de arranque amperométrico que le da solo un toquecito a la bobina de arranque en dicho momento y luego desconecta , que puede ser bobinado o PTC y un térmico bimetálico de protección.
> 
> Mi consejo es que te fijes el modelo y marca impreso en su chapita y compres el repuesto original de dicho compresorcito en cualquier casa de refrigeración.
> 
> ...



Gracias por una respuesta tan descriptiva...me ha sido muy util.


----------



## dilued (May 3, 2009)

Cual es la funcion de un TDR en un circuito de control con solo dos terminales identificados, uno positivo(+) y el otro negativi(-). El terminal (+) va conectado al terminal de una bobina de un relay(1CR) y a un contacto del relay 2CR. El (-) va conectado al terminal negativo de la bobina  relay(2CR).


----------

